# most powerful light that you "actually" use often?



## wquiles (Dec 28, 2006)

Not the most powerful you own, but that you actually use. And if you have a LOLA and HOLA, which one is the one you "use". I am not talking about a Mg85 that you only use once a year to show off, but actually a light (LED or Incandescent) that you actually use often, more than once per week 

For me it is the SF M6 with the "new" MN20, driven by the HDM6 LiIon pack. I use it to walk at night several times a week.

Will


----------



## Pyle-IT (Dec 28, 2006)

It may not be the brightest on the block but on of my A2's (i have 4) is always with me. every day and everywhere.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 28, 2006)

I have to say that i usually use my r500 scorpion at least once a week, actually, yesterday I used it to locate a leaking seal in our bathroom plumbing. If not that than I use my Intelli every day although that isn't as bright.


----------



## Willabbott (Dec 28, 2006)

For me it's my E2W with the MN02 lamp (20lumens) and my Jetbeam MkII with LiIon (approx 50-70lumens)

My next step up would be my SL-20X which I recently put an SL35X bulb into, I usually grab it anytime I'm in the car and am an extended distance from home, since I've got a traffic wand for it, etc... I also grab my K2 3C mag more often since getting it a week or 2 ago, however the lights carried on me, the E2W and Jetbeam are by far the most often used.


----------



## EricMack (Dec 28, 2006)

Mac's Torch. When I step outside and need some serious light, its the one I want. Small, compact, and it just lights up the entire yard and turns night into day.


----------



## parnass (Dec 28, 2006)

*Streamlight 4AA Propoly Luxeon* and *Inova T4* used nightly when I put the dog out back. I live on a few acres and have seen coyotes, deer, and other animals on my property.


----------



## Timson (Dec 28, 2006)

C3 Centurion with P91 - Gets used almost daily at work

Mag 85 is used every time I work lates or nights


At work I always have an Inova T3 on my belt, the C3 on a lanyard attached to my jacket and the M85 in my bag.


Tim.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Dec 28, 2006)

.............chopped down minimagLED, running 1x 14500 li-ion...
very bright floody beam, easy to mouth hold, easy fit in most pockets ...
.
........ i`m suprised nobody is offering chopped or customised minimagLED`s ???
.


----------



## schrenz (Dec 28, 2006)

SF M3T

It my "Night-Hiking-spot-light", easy to carry, and bright enough for rather all purposes .
Lights like the M6 LOLA or the Warrior 2000R are more for fun :laughing: .
Greets Jens


----------



## FlashInThePan (Dec 28, 2006)

Mag ROP LE.

Wquiles, you're right: I love my Mag85, and I love my Mag623...but the Mag ROP LE's tiny Mag 2C form factor means that it's always sitting on the coffee table, and thus always the one I grab when I need some serious lumens.

- FITP


----------



## kelmo (Dec 28, 2006)

For me its currently my E2D. Since its dark when I leave for work and when I get out of the gym I have it strapped to my hip...


----------



## :)> (Dec 28, 2006)

For me, it would have to be my McLux PD and then my Surefire U2. My M6 is my most powerful but it eats up too many batteries and is too big to carry around. Things might change if I can get a rechageable pack and a Milkyspit turbohead for it.

-Goatee


----------



## tron3 (Dec 28, 2006)

Fenix LO-Ti gets the most use because the P1 isn't always with me. The LOP used to hold that title.

But I believe that will change when my P1D-CE comes.


----------



## matthewdanger (Dec 28, 2006)

Probably a Surefire A2.


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 28, 2006)

For anything that an LED light will cover that'd be either my Fenix P1D CE or the Gladius. For anything needing more throw/light that would be the Scorpion R500.


----------



## alanagnostic (Dec 28, 2006)

Surefire 9P with P90 bulb. Everytime I go looking for the doggies on the property it goes with me. Where did those puppies go?:candle:


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 28, 2006)

Fire~FlyIII on my keys, I use burst mode a couple of times per week. Normally, it's use is low or medium modes. 

MillerMods 1.7 watt U bin L1P Use it daily since it is my bicycle helmet light.  

LuxeonV Mag Grab it for my high output needs about once per week.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Not the most powerful you own, but that you actually use.
> 
> Will



I'm confused by *the most powerful* as a limiting factor. At what illumination level does a light start to become _*most powerful*_?

:huh2:

The light I use the most is a *Gerber Infinity Ultra* (lots of low-light/low power situations), secondly an *Inova X5*. The Inova is more powerful but I use the *Gerber* more often. Does that confuse the original question? I suppose that the *X5* might qualify as somewhat powerful or at least the most powerful of the two and that's the one I should have responded with?

I have much more powerful lights that I use as the occasion warrants (*Inova T2, T3, PT Surge and Tec 40, SL ProPoly 3C and 4AA*) but those two do the grunt work.


----------



## carrot (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't regularly use anything more powerful than my Streamlight Strion. Anything larger and more powerful just gets too bulky to carry.


----------



## Long John (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my Tricarus from member Icarus often :rock::

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1438337#post1438337

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Safety1st (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my Surefire M4 on duty..and keep it in the door compartment of my police vehicle...to grab when I get out...

On days off, it accompanies me during late night dog walks...


----------



## 65535 (Dec 28, 2006)

CR2 Ion (or) U2 then M6 and Helios

And forever the shaky light.

From lowest to most light needed. ( btw the only thing I own is a Shaky right now which owns a mag light about as bright as a mag 4 d at 100 feet and about a 2c mag at in house use.

But I anticipate that I would use a U2 quite often but there is definately a place in my heart for a helios M6 and CR2 Ion The U2 seems to be one of the Best EDC lights since it has regulated adjustment.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 28, 2006)

I use a vintage ROP to walk the dog,with a 2d to 6AA adapter.Also have Electro lumens little friend(216 lumens of pure flood)hi /low easy to walk down a trail.Low gives me 2 hours.
Sometimes I take the mag85 to walk the dog ,using a Hs reflector,makes a LOT of light!
Back up light,Hunt ft01 using 18650 lion,3+ hours of runtime.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 28, 2006)

Uncle Bob said:


> I'm confused by *the most powerful* as a limiting factor. At what illumination level does a light start to become _*most powerful*_?
> 
> :huh2:


The most lumens. For this question/poll, I am on purpose limiting the illumination level/power to that you actually use - we all have fairly powerful lights, but I hardly use anything super bright, except once a month or every two months. I wanted to know what folks "actually" use. The most powerful It could be a single 5mm LED light or a CR2 Ion on LOW if that is the brightest light that you use often :naughty: 





Uncle Bob said:


> The light I use the most is a *Gerber Infinity Ultra* (lots of low-light/low power situations), secondly an *Inova X5*. The Inova is more powerful but I use the *Gerber* more often. Does that confuse the original question? I suppose that the *X5* might qualify as somewhat powerful or at least the most powerful of the two and that's the one I should have responded with?
> 
> I have much more powerful lights that I use as the occasion warrants (*Inova T2, T3, PT Surge and Tec 40, SL ProPoly 3C and 4AA*) but those two do the grunt work.



Thanks. You picked the most powerful light that you actually use: the Gerber 

Will


----------



## greenLED (Dec 28, 2006)

I rotate between a Pila GL3 and a SF U2 for my daily bike ride.


----------



## arty (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been using a Streamlight tasklight 3W driven by 2 CR123s. I normally use it on low for walking the dog, and switch to high when crossing the street. It runs a long time on low.
In the summer, it was a Fenix L2T on low, or a Surefire L1 with an FO4.
You don't need a lot of light around here to illuminate the sidewalk.


----------



## Illum (Dec 28, 2006)

SF G2, A2
MagLED 3D...not that powerful, but its a pretty good light for both throw and the "billy stick" design:laughing:



EDIT: now that i thought about it....I use L2P and A2 most often


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 28, 2006)

Truth be told, the most powerful I use often is the L0Pse that's in my pocket now. I've got the 3 watt Advanced Auto Parts LED near the back door for spotting a deer or raccoon or just lighting up the treetops, but it certainly is not used often.

Geoff


----------



## dig-it (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my P1 several times a week on my job.


----------



## 22hornet (Dec 28, 2006)

Fenix P1, closely followed by Fenix L2T or Surefire E1L, but the P1 is the most handy.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello. I work security at a hospital, graveyard shift and the three most powerfull lights that I use often are my Surefire M3 for indoor use and my Mag 85 and 24w AE Powerlight outdoors. I used them more when we also provided sercurity for the college across the street from the hospital. But I allways carry my mag 85 and AE powerlight in our squad car. Sometimes, the lights in the parking ramps go out and those two provide good lighting for the Nurses going to their cars in the middle of the night. Those two lights also work great when we are searching for people outside the hospital. One of our buildings at work is an old car dealership that we use for storage. Its pretty dark in the basement of this place and it is packed full of boxes and old hospital beds and stuff like that. Its not in the best neighborhood so who knows when someone might break into this place, wouldn't be hard at all. The AE powerlight lights that place up pretty good when I'm doing a building check there. Wouldn't want someone to jump out and surprize me there without it.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 28, 2006)

A Mag85, MC60, X10 and M3T live in a cabinet by the kitchen door, and one will get grabbed (randomly) if I'm heading outside at night, but not leaving the Powernoodle Compound.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 28, 2006)

6C Mag85 almost every night.

5C ROP a 2 or 3 nights a week.

3C ROP a couple of times a week.

Original ElektroLumens Tri-Star every night inside.


----------



## simonsays (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my Elektrolumens Tesla-6 in 2D mag form factor at least a couple of times a week. 400+ lumens, 8000+ lux, 1 hours runtime on 6AA nimh's.


Simon


----------



## Culhain (Dec 28, 2006)

At work (second shift), I carry my Surefire E2E as a belt light. It gets used a couple of times each night. There are occasions that I wish for a more powerful light, but the combination of the E2E in a Maxpedition 4" sheath wins out for easy carrying convenience.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my SureFire D3 Defender with a P90 bulb and two 17500s. Great setup and I use it everynight for my walks with my Jack Russell. I recharge it every two weeks and the charge lasts even with nightly use.


----------



## iced_theater (Dec 28, 2006)

My Surefire L7 and Chameleon. Will soon be tossing my Tri-Blaster 3XK24C into the mix too.


----------



## Topper (Dec 28, 2006)

SF M6 with a js M6-R followed by my SF 9AN with a Silverfox B90 replacement pack would be "most powerful" for now.
Topper


----------



## EV_007 (Dec 28, 2006)

My 9P+19 2x17670s powering the P91 has been getting lot of use. This combo puts out 200+ lumens of pure white guilt-free lumens.


----------



## Sable (Dec 28, 2006)

Not that I'd expected it, but my Mini-Mini HID is getting a crapload of use lately. Such a great little light!

For those not in the know, it's a 10W HID built by cmccacl, runs on 3xRCR123 batteries for a little over 30 minutes on average.


----------



## GreySave (Dec 28, 2006)

X5 used daily as my carry light. At the house WE 9D and MagLite with EverLED upgrade used daily. Also carry an A2 daily, but it sees much less frequent use than the X5. Maybe a couple of times a week for the A2.

Also used every night is an X5 Red for late night navigation about the house and an X1 with a used battery also for low light navigation.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 28, 2006)

Magcharger with WA01160 bulb. It's my most powerful light, and I use it most often.


----------



## GaAppraiser (Dec 28, 2006)

I carry a SureFire L4 for work and use it during work hours. I have a Fenix LOD on me keys and a L2T on the night stand they are both get used several times a week.


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 28, 2006)

Every night at work, my 9p+a19 bored for 2x18650 with a p91 bulb, M4 now resides at home since replaced with above "free battery power" setup.


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 28, 2006)

I carry my P1 all the time and use it really frequently. I have a 2C ROP-LO LE that gets used a lot around the house.

I'll take my Mag625R outside with me when I let the dog out at night before bed. We have coyotes about.

I have other lights but that probably the 3 most used.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my L4 when I walk the dog, but you can't leave it on the whole time or it gets too hot to even hold. All my other lights provide less output.


----------



## cdosrun (Dec 28, 2006)

When I go walking at night (several times a week), I use my 3C-ROP (HOLA). I carry my P1 (now P1D-CE) with it, and normally a Mag 6D for longer walks. I think the most frightening thing about using increasingly powerful lights is that my expectations have been seriously skewed.

I went to a church carol service the other night on foot with my family (slightly countrified roads, no lights). I was using the ROP, and whilst I appreciated the output I wasn't hugely impressed; that was until I saw other people walking and noticed the little dribble of light they had in front of them, the diminutive E0 (and certainly my E1) I had in my pocket would have trounced the little incand most people were using. I think I need some help now before I finish collecting the parts for my Mag85 

Andrew


----------



## Chronos (Dec 28, 2006)

My A19 (Cree photon machine) and my Milky ML-1 (Cree). Incredibly bright, pocketable/edc lights. 

I have a feeling that my Cree-mated U60 will also make this short list...


----------



## dig-it (Dec 28, 2006)

JimmyM said:


> I carry my P1 all the time and use it really frequently. I have a 2C ROP-LO LE that gets used a lot around the house.
> 
> I'll take my Mag625R outside with me when I let the dog out at night before bed. We have coyotes about.
> 
> I have other lights but that probably the 3 most used.


I wouldn`t think coyotes would be a problem in Boston.


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 28, 2006)

> I wouldn`t think coyotes would be a problem in Boston


 
You would be very surprised where you will find coyotes, they are a VERY adaptable species. I have heard tell of them in many different urban areas, including Detroit. 

My most powerful lights used fairly often would be the X5 or X0 (old version) both are used a couple of times a week depending upon what I need for the application, more throw or more flood.


----------



## TorchMan (Dec 28, 2006)

Because of the use once a week or more qualification, the answer is the Gladius. I also use the Chameleon and the McLux PDIII more than once a week but don't believe they are more "powerful". Truth is I don't use the high setting on any of them very often, and then only in short terms.


----------



## peskyphotons (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my Millermods tri Lux every night.

Alex


----------



## NAW (Dec 28, 2006)

Well as you can see I have alot of powerful lights. 







But the one I use the most has to be the Rayzorlite HID. I use it alot and I do mean alot.


----------



## Concept (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my L2 to find the cat in the back yard quite often.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 28, 2006)

A FiveMega 2D Mag66+, Li-Ion Edition with a deep dish 2" reflector. Not quite a Torch or a USL but, good runtime and, lotsa light!!


Karl


----------



## Strauss (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my Icarus made "Red Dragon" daily, or should I say nightly  It is a custom TriLuxV and on high puts out 550-650 regulated lumens for 45 minutes :rock: Of course, it is controlled with the NFlex interface, so I have 5 output levels to chose from, with level 1 running for almost 18 hours! Not to mention the beam tint is a nice white with a beautiful combination of throw and flood with the three LuxV LED's housed in McR20 reflectors. Did I mention I love this light :naughty:


----------



## depusm12 (Dec 28, 2006)

I use my Tiger11 more at work and my Gladius at home.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 28, 2006)

The A19 XR-Es are the brightest I have so far, and they certainly get used.


----------



## JimmyM (Dec 28, 2006)

dig-it said:


> I wouldn`t think coyotes would be a problem in Boston.


 
While not impossible that there might me coyotes in Boston. "Hey, ya stupid dog! Stop peeing on my cah!". I actually live in a rural area outside Boston. My property abuts a farm and conservation land. Once in a while we see deer in the yard or just inside the tree line.
When I say Boston people know where I mean. If I said Franklin, you'd have to look it up.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 28, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Not the most powerful you own, but that you actually use...actually a light (LED or Incandescent) that you actually use often, more than once per week



UK 4AA eLED Zoom is used nightly for walking up to the corner store and around the neighborhood.

Usually run on its low output setting, but it's nice to have high output available if necessary.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 28, 2006)

cdosrun said:


> When I go walking at night (several times a week), I use my 3C-ROP (HOLA).


OT.

*Ears perk up* Hurh? What battery configuration does it use? I like my jade green 3C ROP quite a bit.

BOT.

wquiles -

Interesting usage thread. The powerful lights folks are using frequently is a bit of a surprise.


----------



## cdosrun (Dec 28, 2006)

Icebreak said:


> OT.
> 
> *Ears perk up* Hurh? What battery configuration does it use? I like my jade green 3C ROP quite a bit.



It's only a standard one - 6 x 123 size NiMH (IB1400). Sorry, perhaps I used the wrong acronym (HOLA), I was just trying to say it uses the high output lamp, not the low one.

I like the 3c size though.

A


----------



## moontroll (Dec 28, 2006)

Cabella's 6 watt extreme luxeon,use it almost everyday.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 28, 2006)

HOLA sounds right to me. We are using the same battery configuration. I like everything about that light. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Dec 28, 2006)

I quite often use my Millermods Trilux 9 Watt when out in the open


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Dec 28, 2006)

I just got a Mag85 and I think it will see a lot of use. I live in a rural area and it's been great for rounding up the dogs the last couple nights. Beats the heck out of the Surefire 6P with P61 I was using before. Using this light outdoors sure shows off the power.

My EDC is a Fenix P1D CE and or Surefire E2E so both of those see a good amount of run time.


----------



## glockboy (Dec 28, 2006)

I used my [email protected] 2D Tri-Cree XRE run Fatman at 1.2 amp every night.
Back up, Surefire U2 and L5.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 28, 2006)

EricMack said:


> Mac's Torch. When I step outside and need some serious light, its the one I want. Small, compact, and it just lights up the entire yard and turns night into day.



No question about the "night turning into day" part. Mac's Torch is downright jaw-dropping. I *love* that light. But as far as one I actually use OFTEN, I'd say it comes down to five lights that see regular EDC rotation for me:

1. McLux Ti-PD
2. Fenix SS L1+
3. McLux 27LT
4. Brass LionCub
5. Peak Caribbean


----------



## tebore (Dec 28, 2006)

My HDS B42 modded with a U-bin. Strangely I don't always use it at full blast but It's nice to know it's there a click away. If I need anything more or I know I'm going out then the Mag85 Comes with me.


----------



## cnjl3 (Dec 28, 2006)

I use a M*G 2C size tri-lux but that will change to my M6 with LOLA when i get my M6HD


----------



## lightr07 (Dec 28, 2006)

The most used light is my 6P (P60.LA w/ 2x 123A) 
The most powerful light that i use is my 8NX Commander


----------



## PJ (Dec 28, 2006)

Most powerful is a 3D mag mod with a TV1L and .47 ohm resistor. 

EDC is an HDS Basic 42XRGT. I have a P1D-CE on the way so I'll have to figure out which one to carry.
If the weather is kind of foggy or hazy (fozzy?) I carry an E2e in addition to the HDS.


----------



## fire-stick (Dec 28, 2006)

Surefire C3 with P90. Everyday use. Or uhh... ya know... every night use! LOL


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 28, 2006)

Magcharger (160ish lumens) down fiancee's side of the bed
Surefire U2 (100ish lumens) always in my pocket
Inova T4 (100ish lumens) my side of the bed
SL Strion (80ish lumens) on my belt all the time


----------



## Supernam (Dec 29, 2006)

My SF L6 is a do it all light for me especially with 2 pairs of AW's 17500 cells. I love plenty of guilt free lumens!


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 29, 2006)

When I was on swing shift doing aircraft maintenance I used the ElektroLumens Tri-Star Phazer everynight.


----------



## DUQ (Dec 29, 2006)

ROP Le LOLA at least three shifts per week. I use about 20 minutes per shift. Next would be my SF 8X and my Fenix L2P.


----------



## flash_bang (Dec 29, 2006)

I always use my G2


----------



## blahblahblah (Dec 29, 2006)

Milky's M180 KL2 on Surefire M3P body for about 180 lumens
- It goes with me on walks at night.

Mag623 for about 4000 lumens
- I use it to light up the firewood shed when I need to fill a bin to take indoors

Barbolight U-15 for about 360 lumens
- My wife uses it for walks.


----------



## PAB (Dec 29, 2006)

It's sad, but the most powerful light I use on a regular basis is now my P1D-CE.


----------



## Holappa (Dec 29, 2006)

My Surefire 9AN commander,use it for work,and when i walk the dog.


----------



## BayGleam (Dec 29, 2006)

My daily workhorse light is a Surefire C3 with KL5 head, running 2 x 17500 Li-Ions, which gives me a powerful flood plus good throw and guilt-free lumens.

A newcomer that's quickly complimenting it is my Raw Orb NS XR-E - low mode takes care of almost all my closeup tasks and the high mode is stunningly bright, but I usually reserve that for short bursts. 

I found it amazing though that the hotspot peak intensity of my Raw Orb NS XR-E's high mode on my Meterman LM631 measures 2100 lux @ 1m and actually edges out my C3+KL5 hotspot peak of 2000 lux at the same distance!


----------



## cy (Dec 29, 2006)

Surefire M6 with M6R running NM21 HOLA.


----------



## GhostReaction (Dec 29, 2006)

FFIII attached to my keychain :nana:
Use the BB quite often when I m out in the desert


----------



## Owen (Dec 29, 2006)

SF Z3 with a black M2 bezel, and a Wolf-Eyes 9v D26 LA. I'm trying out one of these new Lumens Factory HO-9 lamps which might replace it. 
It's my "all-around" light, that goes in the truck, in the pack, into work, and in the house when I get home. 
The majority of my flashlight use is at work, where it may get turned on for a couple of continuous minutes a few times a night, but most use is momentary. On a double shift, evening and night, the light may come on 200+ times, though the total use is actually quite short, since it's usually only a couple of seconds at a time. 
Sometimes I wonder how the guys that use the supplied 2D lights make it :candle:


----------



## sb0007 (Dec 29, 2006)

At work when I need to inspect some parts or enter a dark room to check stuff, it is always my jetbeam MKI with 14500. And onn standby key EDC duty in my pocket is my trusted FF3.


----------



## Al (Dec 29, 2006)

SL Jr. Lux ... Custom electrical work upgrading existing wiring ... fishing wires - peering into a wall or ceiling cutout with a mirror to see what's there, etc,etc.

Runs on Powerex nimh 2500's. Total runtime / day about 1 - 2 hrs. On/off cycles - probably 20-30 x's / day. Slight problem developing with the clickie, but still works after 2 1/2 years.


----------



## Wolfgang_Ludwig (Dec 29, 2006)

Often SF G2. I reduced my lamps for hiking/house/car to four: Two Petzl-Headlamps (Tikka XP in car and e+lite in frontpocket) and two SF (G2 in rucksack and 9P on night-table).


----------



## nobody (Dec 29, 2006)

Milky's M180-KL2 gets used nearly every day. (Made me happy I never ditched that old KL2 head for the M3.)


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 29, 2006)

The FM 1&1/2D mag66. I use it whenever I can at work. It never fails to impress.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 29, 2006)

mine has to be A19 XRE. when this light landed and i finaly got it to work.it sent my inova t3 to sale on ebay it is brighter than any light i have at present. and it is upgradable, i think,i use it everyday so does my wife.


----------



## abinok (Dec 29, 2006)

2D rop hola on 1650s. One charge lasts 2 nights, and it sees use every night im at work... which since the beginning of october has been 7 days a week.
With parts on the way for a 2Crop... this might change.


----------



## SCEMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I use my G&P R500 on my every-other night walk in the foothills behind my house. Once I get inside the trees, I switch to a G2 with G&P 3-watt LED.
Great combo for coyote & owl spotting.


----------



## CQB (Dec 29, 2006)

mine rotates between my 2C ROP/LE or my SF M4. Use either of them every shift. Would have been my [email protected] but my AAs might need replacing.


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 29, 2006)

MagCharger with a 5761, possibly 900 torch-lumens.
Have adopted a smaller Mag with a 5761 to fit in my pocket better this week to use with the MC61. Both for work. I have two projects working to take the place of the 5761 with more lumens and yes these will be working lights used everyday. 
Then at home and around the fishing camp.
Nuwai TM800-x3, a variable lux III modded to 4.8 volts up to 240 lumens
Then I shift down to the old faithful Golston when I do not demand so much light inside structures both at work and home.


----------



## lrp (Dec 29, 2006)

For me it is my 27LT, which I use several times a week!


----------



## partipilo (Dec 29, 2006)

Ultrafire K2 that fits nicely in the leg-pocket of carpenter jeans (the only kind of jeans I wear). It's around 100 lumens and the batteries last reasonably long (2x123)

Previously it was the Fenix P1, which I still carry in the mini-pocket in my jeans (fits there like a glove)


----------



## TXArsonCop (Dec 29, 2006)

Been lurking for quite a while, finally registered so I could post too...

Most powerful light used every day? Streamlight Ultrastinger, no question.

I do like the wife's 3D mag since I put the K2 in it & use it more than before. 
Waiting for 3rd_shift to do his 6D Mag tutorial so I can mod our other 2D Mag.

bill


----------



## Northern Lights (Dec 29, 2006)

TXArsonCop said:


> Been lurking for quite a while, finally registered so I could post too...
> Most powerful light used every day? Streamlight Ultrastinger, no question.
> I do like the wife's 3D mag since I put the K2 in it & use it more than before.
> Waiting for 3rd_shift to do his 6D Mag tutorial so I can mod our other 2D Mag.
> bill


Nice to welcome you, Bill, you will be obsessed like the rest of us soon...it is kinda like pryromania...
But much more holsum!


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Dec 29, 2006)

My Pila GL3 with 200 lumens lamp assembly and my LED Logic Striker VG are my always-on-the-duty-belt lights (except when out for evaluation).

I started using the LED tail-cap switch on the GL3, bought a Wolf-Eyes tactical tail-cap switch which I have used for awhile, but will probably go back to the LED tail-cap switch. I switch between 3 e-lectronics.net RCR123A IC 600 mAh 3.0 v, 2 x 18500 3.7 v or maybe even 2 Pila 300P cells as power source for same.

The VG has yet to do any "client attitude adjustment" by way of its strobe feature, but it is happy to just be part of the team and rotate in and out of the active line-up with the GL3.

I am testing the Goncz E3 and M3, which are impressive on 1 x 18650 and 3 Li-Ion 16340 750mAh 3.7 v (both e-lectronics.net blue) respectively. These have seen some evaluation by some of my partners.

I just blew a LMSA601, so re-installed a KPR118 bulb in one of my Mag 2 C with 3 Powerizer blue and white RCR123A 650 mAh 3.6 v cells. It may be passed around to my partners, or just be a back-up tool. If the bulb can survive, it is not too shabby for output.

I just bought a Wolf-Eyes M90, but the lamp assembly does NOT play nice with 4 e-lectronics.net RCR123A IC 600 mAh 3.0 v cells, so it is running on 2 e-lectronics.net blue 18650 2200 mAh 3.7 v. This is DEFINITELY a back-up light, until I get a better lamp assembly.


----------



## Coop (Dec 29, 2006)

Mag85 (also the only high-powered light I own). Use it mostly on nightvisits to the beach and stuff. It's pretty much set up as a floodlight, so it gives me an instant overview of holes and stuff that are very likely to cause me to break something....


----------



## big beam (Dec 29, 2006)

My CM modified KL1 on a E1E body.I used to EDC my L4 but it's a little bigger and it gets hot when I use it for a long time.
DON


----------



## rcashel11 (Dec 29, 2006)

I use my A2 most often although the M2 with the P61 LA also gets quite a bit of use.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 29, 2006)

StreamLight's TL-3/H-1499/17500 combo seems absent, here, although many similar output, 3 cell SureFires, are present.

The TL-3 joins its smaller friends on walks through the woods or up the miles of beach near here when my dog and I venture out for frequent evening constitutionals. Lower power LEDs or headlights are most often used but it's nice to throw a light as far as you can (for all practical purposes) see.

With the seeming popularity of the TL-3, I'm surprised not to see it more frequently mentioned here. I wonder, do many TL-3 owners also have nicer SureFires, ROPs, and other, newer 3x3 watt LED, HID, and higher voltage incan scorchers?


----------



## jay33t (Dec 30, 2006)

I use mainly my R500 on my duty belt, but switch sometimes with the TL-3/H-1499/17500 combo. Most of the time one is on me, and the other is in the car. My WE M90x with LF EO-13 is going to get some carry time soon, just waiting for the new rechargeables to arrive. Jay


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 30, 2006)

My TL-3/1499/17500 is the brightest of my lights that I might actually use in a practical situation. However, that sort of situation hasn't come up yet.

The most powerful light I actually use is the E0. I just need a tiny, tiny bit of light when going to the kitchen at night, so I point it at my chest and use the reflected light. If I'm wearing my EDC, I'll probably use my Gladius+FM34, because it goes low enough that there's no need to use a bounce.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 30, 2006)

ARC mania Tower Module (5 watt, WY0S emitter) in an SF turbohead attached to C3 body with single cell extender and SW02 running on two 17670's. Use it seven nights a week when I walk the dog in an adjacent park. There are absolutely no lights at all in the park, and I can see everything that I need to see plus a helleva lot more.


----------



## fleegs (Dec 30, 2006)

Surefire M4 or Microfire K2000R. Depending on if I am going to use shorts bursts or long use.


rob


----------



## thunderlight (Dec 31, 2006)

The most powerful light that I frequently use is the 3AA MiniMagLed on EneLoops or Hybrids. Works quite well inside and outside, however, I use it mostly outside. Very comfortable and lightweight for the amount of power it produces, and works on easily obtainable rechargeable batteries. I also like the tint that it produces.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you all for the responses so far :rock: 

I suspected that only a few users truly "needed" the truly powerful lights. Looks like the vast majority needs "just enough" light to get things done, although many "do" use the "big guns" now and then 

Will


----------



## Max Brightness (Dec 31, 2006)

The brightest lights I use often for my walks/night hikes
Surefire L2, U2, and A2 and HDS U60.


----------



## DogLeg (Jan 2, 2007)

I like my Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13.6v for brightness, good throw and relative compactness, or when I just want to toss something smaller in my pocket, the Wolf Eyes 9AX. So far both are working above expectations, and you can't beat the price (particularly compared to the SF line)


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 2, 2007)

My Streamlight TL-3. It is powerful and still small and light enough to carry in my front pocket.


----------



## 45ACP (Jan 2, 2007)

My MagCharger.


----------



## Markcm (Jan 2, 2007)

For compact and super bright, I pack my Goncz M3  I'm looking forward to a 2" reflector for even more throw.

-Markcm


----------



## Vickers (Jan 2, 2007)

Mag 4D with a Xenon bulb, used to walk the kids around the block several times a week.

Used to take the dog, now she's too old.


----------



## rkonieska (Jan 2, 2007)

I am surprised how ofter i use my AE PL-24 on duty...If I know I need extra light when I get out of the car it comes with me......On my belt i use a modded stinger xt HP with two 18650's and a 1274 wa for 950 bulb lumens and 620 torch lumens. Also in the car is a 4d Pentalux, modded tl-3 and sl20 with sl35 lamp and a SF m4 mounted on my M-4 .223


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 2, 2007)

The [email protected] 2C mod with the 5cell magnum star and 2 p18500s. Because the output is awesome and with the stock SMO reflector can be adjusted for outstanding throw and because of it's excellent run time.

The other one is the G2 with the G&P 9v and 2 unprotected. Just because the compactness/output, makes it a no brainer to carry in.


----------



## fnmag (Jan 3, 2007)

M#gCharger


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 6, 2007)

Various Mag85's in 2D size, Mag66 in 1D, Mag 1331 700L in 2D, Torch clone, and one other light that I promised not to talk about which is now my favorite of all.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have to say that for every weekend outing my M6 with the LOLA gets the most use. Now, for EDC and daily use I use my HDS U60. I also use my SF Kroma every night inside my house with the red LED's.


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 6, 2007)

2D Maglite with the 3 watt Luxeon MagLED bulb. 

12" 8 AA battery operated fluorescent light from Lowes that I had pot-modded (found a potienometer inside which I cranked up to drive the tube harder). I keep it in my car since the dome light is not working. A nice EDC with lots of "flood"


----------



## frogs3 (Jan 7, 2007)

Since I carry my Inova T2 in my pocket, I guess it gets the "most used" label.

I go outside daily for a walk and take something much more potent -- usually either a 35 w X990 or 75 w XeVision HID light.

No reasons nor explanations will be posted. These work for me. End of report.


----------



## pmsar35 (Jan 7, 2007)

At home and work, a McLuxIIIPD...low level great for night trips around the house to avoid tripping over dogs and toys and the high level is great when walking the dogs. For SAR use when I need to check an area at night, a Surefire M2 with extender and a P91 bulb...soon to be replaced with a Lumens Factory 320 lumen lamp assembly.


----------



## guyg (Jan 7, 2007)

I use either a Vic 2 AAA, a 1AAA Dorcy or the Buck Lumina at least once a day.(dep on edc)


----------



## fishx65 (Jan 7, 2007)

I spend a lot of my time hunting, fishing, quading and snowmobiling. The most powerful light I carry is the 4aa pro-poly or a 6P to compliment my EOS headlamp.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 8, 2007)

I drive a Surefire P91 lamp in an ultrafire body with 2 17670s.. It gets turned on almost every day at least a few times for various things. fresh off the charger, li-ions drive the P91 HARD, probably close to 275 torch lumens category. 

It's a fascinating amount of light for something that I can carry in a pocket, and that fascination is probably half the reason I use it so much, puts a grin on my face every time I turn that sucker on.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jan 8, 2007)

110 Lumen Surefire 8NX, pretty much every working day. Apart from that, I use my M6 as often as I feel able to justify the running cost of the cells.

I have a Thor 10X with 130W lamp that hardly ever gets used..... but it's there in case!


----------



## Concept (Jan 8, 2007)

That L2 I spoke of is now doing temp bike light duty for my new mountain bike. Not too bad on high and runtime is ok for those short rides on a 17670.


----------



## fleegs (Jan 8, 2007)

mdocod said:


> I drive a Surefire P91 lamp in an ultrafire body with 2 17670s.. It gets turned on almost every day at least a few times for various things. fresh off the charger, li-ions drive the P91 HARD, probably close to 275 torch lumens category.




Hello. Sounds very interesting but how does 8.4 volts drive a 9 volt lamp hard? I thought this under drove the bulb slightly? Would this be the same as using the P91 in a 6P with two R123s? Please help.


Thanks,
rob


----------



## Fluffster (Jan 8, 2007)

The most powerful light I use regularly is a [email protected] for walking the dog at night, but I use the G2 far more often.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 8, 2007)

fleegs said:


> Hello. Sounds very interesting but how does 8.4 volts drive a 9 volt lamp hard? I thought this under drove the bulb slightly? Would this be the same as using the P91 in a 6P with two R123s? Please help.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> rob


 
The P91 is a high output lamp for the 9P that has a high amp draw. Its design is to run on primary 123's which sag voltage under the heavy load. It runs off about 6.8 volts under that configuration. Li ions sag less and probably drive the lamp at about 7.4 volts. Hence it is overdriven.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 8, 2007)

I forgot to answer the second part of your question, I would not run the 6P with the P91 and two RCR's. Though the voltage is OK, the cell capacity is much lower than the 17670's and thus you would be exceeding the maximum 2C discharge rate for Li ions.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 8, 2007)

thankyou LED61 for answering that.. hehe... 
(fleegs: LED61s response is entirely correct)

The P91 runs about 2.5 amps off of a set of 3 fresh lithium primaries, closer to 2.75amps on a fresh charge off of li-ions... if you use RCR123s you'd actually end up dimmer, many people have tried, few cells hold up, some will provide a reasonable output on a P91 for around 5-8 minuts before crapping out. 17500 cells will do it reasonably but it's still hard on the cells, 17670 is the minimum cells size for a P91 to run well without danger to the cells.


----------



## Alin10123 (Jan 9, 2007)

If i need a larger light i use my elektrolumens pentalux. Otherwise, it's usually my ML1


----------



## fleegs (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the answer. Now I have even more questions. Going to start another thread (maybe).


Thanks,
rob


----------



## SpeedPRO (Jan 12, 2007)

I used U2 pretty often to check on the back yard, this and A19XRE is pretty much the brightest arsenal I have. 

I really wish I have ROP, TRILUX, or QUADLUX


----------



## drizzle (Jan 12, 2007)

Fenix P1 gets used everyday. Golston 7W/part stippled reflector gets used sometimes more than once a week sometimes less depending on what I'm doing.

My Elektrolumens "Little Friend" would be the most powerful light that I regularly use, but it's just not as handy a size as I thought it would be so it gets left behind more often.


----------



## rapidoxidationman (Jan 12, 2007)

Coast LED Lenser V2. 3AAA cells inside a tight cylinder. One of several backups caving, also is my daily light. I'm a handyman; I use this thing a LOT. It's been abused (saved my hip from road rash in a motorcycle crash once too!) and it is bright as daylight.


----------



## roguesw (Jan 13, 2007)

My KL4 and my McLux PR-T both with 5W Luxeons get daily use mainly because they have migrated over to rechargaebles. 
Bought my M3-T but i never use the bulbs, just waiting to finish my ArcMania Towermodule and onto rechargaebles, and it would get some run time.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 14, 2007)

EDC torch is the Zweibrueder LED Lenser David 15. Soon to be replaced with the Fenix P1D-CE, with the David 15 as backup.


----------



## CAinsurgent (Jan 14, 2007)

For me, my Surefire 9AN has proved to be a great light compared to the SL20 I used to use. I work police patrol in an 11 hour swing shift and am very pleased so far (I've been using this light for about 3 months now). Although it's rated at only 40 minutes on high-power, I have yet to kill the battery. I do, however, use it judiciously and have an extra battery just in case. I know there will be the instances where I will be using the extra battery, but I'm prepared.


----------

